# Cooling system capacity



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I did a coolant flush today, and checked AMSoil's website for a system capacity, and they claim the system takes 12.7 quarts (like 3 and 1/8 gallons). I followed the service information to a T for filling and bleeding, which didn't mention a capacity. I used the HPT scanner to monitor my ECT closely and control idle speed. I was only able to get about 2 1/2 gallons in, including the surge tank when all was said and done.

When I flushed it, I drained out what I could, flushed the radiator (obviously), disconnected the upper radiator hose and a heater hose, and flushed through both of those, and when I was finished, I purged the water out with compressed air. I even removed the surge tank from the car, and cleaned that out thoroughly.

Has anyone else done a flush and was unable to get a full 3 gallons in? The dipstick on the surge tank actually shows I overfilled it a little.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The block still holds some water. I pulled many engines and you think you drained all the water untill you put it on the engine stand and turn it over and you have water all over the place. I'm not shure if the copacity numbers is just the radator or the engine included, it never matched for me either.


----------

